# Eclectic Styles of Preemie Hats



## babbee

It was a long winter, and it is still snowing out,even on the first day of spring!! Well, this gave me the opportunity to explore lots of patterns for preemie hats! My favorite thing to knit !!!


----------



## SherryZ

Those are so cute...when I make mine they are just plain.


----------



## shelty lover

Great work! They are absolutely darling. Did you knit in the eyes, mouth etc, as you went along or embroider afterwards?


----------



## Lolly12

They are so cute.Are the animal hats your own patterns or are they available somewhere,I wouldn't mind making some :-D :-D


----------



## brdlvr27

Good thing you don't live in Alaska - you would have to buy a mansion to store all of these beautiful hats.


----------



## babbee

shelty lover said:


> Great work! They are absolutely darling. Did you knit in the eyes, mouth etc, as you went along or embroider afterwards?


Thank you Afterwards!


----------



## TammyK

That's quite a charming collection!


----------



## babbee

brdlvr27 said:


> Good thing you don't live in Alaska - you would have to buy a mansion to store all of these beautiful hats.


Thanks True!!


----------



## babbee

TammyK said:


> That's quite a charming collection!


thanks It was fun!


----------



## kneonknitter

babbee said:


> It was a long winter, and it is still snowing out,even on the first day of spring!! Well, this gave me the opportunity to explore lots of patterns for preemie hats! My favorite thing to knit !!!


Absolutely the most adorable hats I have ever seen!!


----------



## babbee

Lolly12 said:


> They are so cute.Are the animal hats your own patterns or are they available somewhere,I wouldn't mind making some :-D :-D


They are my own patterns. Really easy. Private message me and I can give you the pattern in the next few days..


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Hats off to you, Babbee! They are just adorable. And how terrific of you to spent your time knitting for the smallest among us. God Bless!!!


----------



## knitwit42

Your hats are so cute!


----------



## Punkin51

They are adorable!!! You have really been busy.


----------



## babybop

You have been very busy. All of the hats are beautiful. You should give yourself a big pat on your back for such wonderful work.


----------



## Katsch

Your hats are all so darling and your passion shines through! :thumbup: Love them all, you make it very hard to pick a favorite but pooh and the minty bear are so darn adorable.


----------



## Sherry1

Simply adorable! Nice work!


----------



## BBatten17

Oh my goodness those are the cutest hats ever!!!


----------



## Naneast

WOW! Those are so cute!


----------



## kimmyz

All are adorable. You've been VERY busy!


----------



## jadancey

These are absolutely adorable, all of them.


----------



## RobynMay

LOVE LOVE LOVE! They are just so gorgeous and cute! Well done! Lucky babies.


----------



## tikeur

That's quite a adorable collection!
Bravo...


----------



## medusa

SherryZ said:


> Those are so cute...when I make mine they are just plain.


Mine, too, except that I do use variegated yarn! Gee, these are just super -all the new moms & dads will love them! Great job!!!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## missjg

babbee said:


> It was a long winter, and it is still snowing out,even on the first day of spring!! Well, this gave me the opportunity to explore lots of patterns for preemie hats! My favorite thing to knit !!!


wow! I can just picture the wee little heads in them.. I would not want to have to pick one! they are ALL so cute! :-D 
Snow here too..and so cold..burrrr ... oh spring...spring..where RU??


----------



## yTirAhc

Wonderful! and the Mom's will adore them.


----------



## Grapejelli

Wow, you have been busy. Hard to pick a favorite, they're all so cute.


----------



## chyann

Simply adorable , all your hats. I have just started knitting hats for babies for charity. I would love some of your patterns if you would be kind enough to share. You can pm if so. Great patterns and beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## LouiseH.

magnificent...out of this world....


----------



## babbee

thank you all!!


----------



## newbiebecky

Wow! Your hands must have never stopped! I am sure the hospital will be thrilled to get these adorable hats.


----------



## Vole61

Absolutely stunning. I love them all but especially the boho ones


----------



## Earnie

They are the cutiest hats ever and for such a great cause.
Love them all. Sending you a PM.


----------



## Cpautler

They are adorable! I had a hard time deciding which I liked best. The bumblebee was right up at the top, ooooh and the football, and the cupcake....


----------



## Irene H

Love your hats, and would like to ask to be added to the "share the patterns" list. What a lovely gift for an anxious parent. So glad you posted the pictures.


----------



## mmg

Oh for Pete's sake... Those are flippin ADORABLE!


----------



## puttersmom

These hats are beautiful! will you share your pattern them? Thanks Fran


----------



## milly b

Great hats ...I would like some of the patterns also .. Great Great job .. Also snow here w is Spring ???


----------



## KnitterNatalie

These little hats are awesome!! Love your work!


----------



## cynthiaknits

Absolutely adorable. Fantastic work.


----------



## Mercury

How can I get your patterns?


----------



## babbee

Mercury said:


> How can I get your patterns?


I posted some of the pattern links on top of the pictures... Not all but some. Mostly, I make up the patterns by looking at pictures. thank you!


----------



## mmg

I'm not the brighteset.. I can't find where you have posted...


babbee said:


> Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I get your patterns?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some of the pattern links on top of the pictures... Not all but some. Mostly, I make up the patterns by looking at pictures. thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## babbee

The cupcakes and the gnome and the hearts have links on top of the picture... The rest I just make up by looking at pictures... i don't have specific patterns. Thanks


----------



## mmg

Hahaha.. gotcha, I was looking under the links & resources section.


babbee said:


> The cupcakes and the gnome and the hearts have links on top of the picture... The rest I just make up by looking at pictures... i don't have specific patterns. Thanks


----------



## LondonChris

Wow love them all! My little hats look very plain compared to yours. Well done!


----------



## NickiJC

They are all beautiful, I love them. Well done


----------



## johannecw

What beautiful hats you have made! The parents of the preemies who get those hats will be helped by your gifts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pearlspins

Could you please tell me where I might get the eared pattern. My great nephew would like a bear hat or so says his mama.thank you I make premie hats. Have done Santa caps at Christmas they are fun to do.


----------



## MarRene

Babbee, All the hats are so darling. I made hats for charity and for all the new babies born to our church members and would love any of the patterns you can share. Thanks very much. [email protected]


----------



## Chocolatechips

Wow! Wow! Wow! You're an artistic dynamo! Brava, you!


----------



## MKjane

Oh my gosh - I love them all!


----------



## canadagal

Those hats are way to cute!!!! Great job.


----------



## babbee

MarRene said:


> Babbee, All the hats are so darling. I made hats for charity and for all the new babies born to our church members and would love any of the patterns you can share. Thanks very much. [email protected]


I posted some of the links on top of the pictures. I don't have patterns for a lot of them because I make them up along the way when I see pictures of them in magazines or online.


----------



## Mommica

Those are the most adorable ever!!! I'll bet God will have an extra star in your corwn when you get to heaven! And the new moms of the babies will especially love them.


----------



## djones5252

I love them! How wonderful of you to make these precious hats.


----------



## Davena

Dear babbee , Your hospital must love to see you come in the door. Your work puts a big smile on such a stressfull time in ones life. They are so lucky to have you, and you obviously have a very big heart to create these beautiful hats for strangers. I love them all.....Hats off to you lol Davena


----------



## bigalbigal3

omg you've been very busy


----------



## goldnote

Where did you find all these wonderful patterns? Such great work you've done. I'm finishing prayer shawls at the moment for the cancer patients at the hospital where I volunteer. Love the work you've done! I'll post my shawls as they get finished.


----------



## grannie

They are all adorable


----------



## RBeckles

You do really nice work.


----------



## mum of 11

love the hats. would love any patterns too.


----------



## Suo

These are all so fun! I'm sure when each and every one is put on a baby, there are smiles all around.


----------



## Lois C.

Your hats are the cutest things--one is nicer than the other. You've been very busy and doing a fantastic job!


----------



## babbee

Davena said:


> Dear babbee , Your hospital must love to see you come in the door. Your work puts a big smile on such a stressfull time in ones life. They are so lucky to have you, and you obviously have a very big heart to create these beautiful hats for strangers. I love them all.....Hats off to you lol Davena


Thank you!! The nurses just love them!


----------



## babbee

mum of 11 said:


> love the hats. would love any patterns too.


I posted some of the patterns on top of the pictures..


----------



## missmolly

They are all gorgeous! You have been busy


----------



## Bernadette F

Love them all.


----------



## babbee

thank you everyone for the comments!!


----------



## deercreek

If you made them yourself you are truly an amazing person they are the most beautiful hats I have ever seen. You should be very proud


----------



## tencannz

Absolutely wonderful collection. You make a great job. Bet the Mums just love them as well.


----------



## babbee

deercreek said:


> If you made them yourself you are truly an amazing person they are the most beautiful hats I have ever seen. You should be very proud


thank you ..... It's my hobby!


----------



## timtookie

What a treasure you are - there will be many mum's (& dad's) who need a smile with their little one wearing any one of these, they are adorable, well done !!


----------



## babbee

timtookie said:


> What a treasure you are - there will be many mum's (& dad's) who need a smile with their little one wearing any one of these, they are adorable, well done !!


thank u!


----------



## jdsanford5

Wow - they are all so precious and adorable - can't decide which I like the best ;-)


----------



## TabathaJoy

Your hats are gorgeous. Thank you for the pattern information.


----------



## diziescott

Lovely hats! Just when I think I have a favourite I scroll down and see more adorableness. All are so beautifully knit as well. What a wonderful thing you have done for so many.


----------



## Mercury

What is your basic pattern with the rolled bottom? I looked for the foodie hats and it tells me to come back to Knitting Paradise. Please help.


----------



## babbee

Mercury said:


> What is your basic pattern with the rolled bottom? I looked for the foodie hats and it tells me to come back to Knitting Paradise. Please help.


basic pattern is 48 stitches in all on # 7 dpn's with worsted weight yarn knitted in the round for 4 -4 and 1/2 inches tall. (Changing color). for brim color A knit 11 rows then change to color B and knit 17-18 rows...then start to reduce, knit 6, k2 together 5, 4,3,2, and then knit 2tog all the way around....pull thread through remaining loops tighten.
Foodies
Watermelon : http://www.spudandchloe.com however, I did the seeds differently. and i did a roll brim as opposed to the ribbed brim showed in pattern. 
Berries: find the pattern on Ravelry , search for Berry baby hat by Michele Sabatier When you see the pattern ,that is what I did for the blueberry, strawberry, eggplant, and mint chocolate chip....however, I did not do a long i cord at the end.(like shown in picture) I did a stem instead just knitting up 6 stitches (like an i cord) and ended it. then I added my own seeds to all. For the Chocolate chip sundae, I just added a red pom pom, no i cord. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mercury

Thank you for sharing the pattern info with us, Babbee. I really appreciate it. I only hope mine look as great as yours.


----------



## babbee

Mercury said:


> Thank you for sharing the pattern info with us, Babbee. I really appreciate it. I only hope mine look as great as yours.


It takes practice!! I have been knitting preemie hats for over 5 years and was not that great at first, but I continued to make them and it got easier and i got more creative. (just by looking at knitted baby hats photo's... like on Esty, I get ideas) Some hospitals like smaller hats and some like bigger, but I find the 48 stitches on a 7 needle with worsted weight yarn is good for 2-5 pound babies. The nurse who I give my hats to thinks this size is perfect. It may be a little big for the 2-3 pounder, but they grow so fast in a few weeks and the hat still fits. Good luck!


----------



## Mercury

Thanks again Babbee. Have a nice Holiday. Hope you don't get any more snow. It looks like we will get it instead.


----------



## babbee

Mercury said:


> Thanks again Babbee. Have a nice Holiday. Hope you don't get any more snow. It looks like we will get it instead.


Your welcome! You have a nice holiday too.


----------



## Lois C.

Thanks so much for the pattern information. I'm sure some of the ladies in my knitting group would love to try them too. Yours are beautiful and I'm looking forward to making my first one. I hope it will look like yours!


----------



## Irene H

Thanks so much, Babbee. Your hats have inspired me.


----------



## User5935

You have inspired me!!! Where did you get the bear hat patterns? I LOVE the pink with the cream and brown accents! I wrote down the other sites in my pattern book for now. I have lots of acrylic yarn that I don't really have huge plans for....


----------



## babbee

MsMallo said:


> You have inspired me!!! Where did you get the bear hat patterns? I LOVE the pink with the cream and brown accents! I wrote down the other sites in my pattern book for now. I have lots of acrylic yarn that I don't really have huge plans for....


Hi and thanks! The bear hat pattern I made up on my own. If you look above under some of the comments you will see the basic roll hat pattern for the hat. The ears are as follows(make 2)
needed #4 or 5 dpn's ( I used sock needles) worsted weight yarn...cast on 18 stitches div on 3 needles, knit in round for 6 rows, then knit 2 together all around, pull thread through remaining loops tighten. sew on ears to hat. Satin stitch eyes and make the nose as follows (crochet) chain 4, join, make 12 half double crochet in loop and join with first hdc, pull thread and tighten Hopefully you know how to crochet... can see You Tube tutorials to learn. That is how i learned how to make crochet flowers. I don't have any patterns for flowers, since I learn how to make them from You Tube. I sew the flowers in the ears before sewing ears to main hat. Accent with bow around one ear if you want. Hope that helps.


----------



## shanni

so cute, I made a heap when a friend of my girls lost their preemie baby, only did white cotton ones though, wish I had seen these earlier but the hospital did appreciate what I had done anyway


----------



## babbee

shanni said:


> so cute, I made a heap when a friend of my girls lost their preemie baby, only did white cotton ones though, wish I had seen these earlier but the hospital did appreciate what I had done anyway


It's always appreciated no matter what hat you do!! Hats off to you!!


----------



## Jenval

They are all beautiful well done


----------



## brdlvr27

You have a wonderful imagination and a talent to go with it. You are amazing.


----------



## babbee

here is a wonderful link to watch
http://www.ky3.com/news/ky3-dedicated-volunteer-creates-christmas-cheer-for-babies-families-in-hospital-20121224,0,7385954.story


----------



## babbee

brdlvr27 said:


> You have a wonderful imagination and a talent to go with it. You are amazing.


Thank you!!


----------



## brdlvr27

babbee - I just watched the video and they speak of the cuddlers that are so needed and they take about 20 hours each to knit. Do you know which ones they are talking about? I could definitely make some of those.


----------



## Glennis

Fantastic work. You have been very busy making all those hats for the preemies. They are all beautiful.


----------



## babbee

brdlvr27 said:


> babbee - I just watched the video and they speak of the cuddlers that are so needed and they take about 20 hours each to knit. Do you know which ones they are talking about? I could definitely make some of those.


Not sure, but I bet you could google it and find some free patterns. maybe on Ravelry.com I think I have seen a few on this forum. I just make hats.. You can always knit small blankets too. I do that from time to time


----------



## babbee

Glennis said:


> Fantastic work. You have been very busy making all those hats for the preemies. They are all beautiful.


thank you !! I enjoy doing it.


----------



## brdlvr27

I'm thinking they are speaking of cocoons but calling them cuddlers - too many words for the same items sometimes.


----------



## babbee

brdlvr27 said:


> I'm thinking they are speaking of cocoons but calling them cuddlers - too many words for the same items sometimes.


Yes, you are right.... I could not think of the word! UGH! I think my brain only registers hat


----------



## Jeannie D

those are wonderful and I bet they make the preemie unit very happy


----------



## amma59

Beautiful work..


----------



## Byrdgal

What a gorgeous collection of little hats!!! They are all so strikingly cute!!!!! I knit some hats for the chemo patients in pediatrics where my daughter is a nurse and would love to make some similar.
Beautiful1!!! Great job and sensitive heart!!


----------



## babbee

Byrdgal said:


> What a gorgeous collection of little hats!!! They are all so strikingly cute!!!!! I knit some hats for the chemo patients in pediatrics where my daughter is a nurse and would love to make some similar.
> Beautiful1!!! Great job and sensitive heart!!


thank you so much!


----------



## eeta

I had been making preemie hats for hospice for mothers who choose to take their dying infants home to be with them and hospice helps care for them to the end. When I saw your hats (and I had just finished making many to donate) I knew I had to with your permission make yours. The hospice nurse takes many photos of the babies in different outfits so she can make a photo book for the mom and takes some of different blanket and sleepers to sew into a keepsake for the mother and family. I have been personally touched by this beautiful group of caregivers I would like to give back. If you are able, please send me some patterns and I will begin knitting again.


----------



## babbee

eeta said:


> I had been making preemie hats for hospice for mothers who choose to take their dying infants home to be with them and hospice helps care for them to the end. When I saw your hats (and I had just finished making many to donate) I knew I had to with your permission make yours. The hospice nurse takes many photos of the babies in different outfits so she can make a photo book for the mom and takes some of different blanket and sleepers to sew into a keepsake for the mother and family. I have been personally touched by this beautiful group of caregivers I would like to give back. If you are able, please send me some patterns and I will begin knitting again.


Hi, If you look at the comments above you will find some links to patterns. Also, I posted links to some of the patterns above the pictures. Like the cupcake, gnome and hearts. Also, I posted links to the foodie hats on one of the comments above (page 6, I think) thank you.


----------



## eeta

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mercury

Dear eeta:
I commend you for the work that you do. Bless you. I also knit hats for preemies, babies and chemo hats. I love Babbee's hats also. If you go to the first page and make a copy of the pictures, then in the second or third page where she gives some of the links and patterns, I was able to get most of the patterns. Mzny lirrle ones will benefit from her work.


----------



## acarro8

As always, your work is too beautiful for words. I know the hospital is hoping for a blizzard! You are not only talented, but very generous! Keep sending the pictures, I love seeing your work.


----------



## vershi

These hats are adorable, they will be well loved. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babbee

acarro8 said:


> As always, your work is too beautiful for words. I know the hospital is hoping for a blizzard! You are not only talented, but very generous! Keep sending the pictures, I love seeing your work.


Thank you for your kind words! I posted a You Tube link on page 7 near the top, about a volunteer who makes hats for a NICU. Stuff like that inspires me!! U can watch if you like !!


----------



## babbee

vershi said:


> These hats are adorable, they will be well loved. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## eeta

I will do that and will copy them because I am certain they will bring happiness to grieving families.


----------



## amma59

Your hat collection is truly beautiful..Could you tell me where i could find the pattern for the boho hats..Thanks.


----------



## babbee

amma59 said:


> Your hat collection is truly beautiful..Could you tell me where i could find the pattern for the boho hats..Thanks.


Thank you! The Boho hat links are:

The one with the big flower and leaves, Pink and white:

http://larissmix.typepad.com/stitch_marker/2005/09/a_little_hat.html

I did the brim in another color and i added a different flower.

The one with the bow, Multi color

http://www.touchinglittlelives.org/ellenhat.html

I did not weave a ribbon,but instead did the bow. I did the eyelet row, but left it alone as a decorative look. I do not like ribbons on the base of hats for preemies because they tend to be too tight and the hat needs to be stretchy.

and I used worsted weight yarn, Caron Simply soft colors.I also used #7 dpn's for the brim and switched to #8 for the rest of hat.


----------



## amma59

Thank you babbee..Thay are so cute..Will give it a try..


----------



## babbee

amma59 said:


> Thank you babbee..Thay are so cute..Will give it a try..


Your welcome, good luck!


----------



## Mercury

Babbee you have been so nice and so helpful.


----------



## babbee

Mercury said:


> Babbee you have been so nice and so helpful.


My pleasure! Thank you for your nice comments!  If you need any help let me know. It's so nice to knit for charity, I love making little hats for preemies. My daughter was a preemie, and someone made her a hat. We still have it, (it's stored away) and she is now 22 !! 
I did not even know how to knit at the time! I only did a little crocheting, which I learned in girl scouts. I learned how to knit in 2002, and have not stopped since! 
On page 7 of this post, I posted a link to a You Tube news video of a NICU unit that receives hats from a woman who knits for the babies. It's so sweet. Try to watch it. It's the second comment down.
Hope your knitting goes well!


----------



## shawcountry

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Sammy's Nana

Those hats are just too cute! LOVE them. Please share your pattern. Thank you!


----------



## babbee

Sammy's Nana said:


> Those hats are just too cute! LOVE them. Please share your pattern. Thank you!


If you look on top of some of the pictures, I posted links to some of the patterns.( cupcake, gnome, and hearts) Also, look on pages 6 and 8 of the posts and you will see some of my instructions as well as some other links, to the boho hats and foodie ones too. 
Thanks!!


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh my!! These are all adorable! Each one of them is better than the last! Thank you so much for using my pattern to make some of your adorable hats - you definitely do the pattern proud


----------



## babbee

StellasKnits said:


> Oh my!! These are all adorable! Each one of them is better than the last! Thank you so much for using my pattern to make some of your adorable hats - you definitely do the pattern proud


Thank you!! And thank you for creating the pattern!!! So fun to make!


----------



## angelwings1622

Can you send me your preemie hat patterns. Thank you. They are all so cute.


----------



## unides98

Hi Babbee, are these hat patterns still available? If so, can you please send them to [email protected] I knit baby hats for Threads of Love and these are just precious.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD

The hats are so beautiful! Wouldn't it be delightful ,if the nurses took a picture of all the babies wearing all the hats????


----------



## Nanamel14

Awww so sweet


----------



## Nanamel14

Awww so sweet


----------



## lsnellist

Where can we get the patterns for these adorable hats? The preemie hats are incredibly cute!!!


----------



## Nanamel14

All so so cute

I have a pattern book with a few different animal hats, cupcakes etc must get it out and have a read through the patterns


----------



## babbee

Nanamel14 said:


> All so so cute
> 
> I have a pattern book with a few different animal hats, cupcakes etc must get it out and have a read through the patterns


Thank u!! I give some of the pattern links to the patterns that I used above the pictures. Example, the cupcake, gnome, hats. Other then that I make them up myself. Pretty much 48 stitches on 7 dpn's The embellishments all crochet.


----------



## boisvert

Would like pattern so I can make some for babies in hospital as my volunteerd donation


----------



## traceym

I lovs knitti g for the hospitals how do l get your patferns l know the nures at heartlands will love them traceym


----------



## Jules2017

Can i ask where i can find these patterns for the hats.

Thanks
Julie :sm02:


----------



## the prof

Hi babbee greetings from Ireland. I would love to knit some of these lovely animal or “ fruit” hats for our local neo natal unit ( my grandson was a premie there) I would really appreciate it if you would send me the pattern? My email is [email protected] Thank you


----------



## tkitez

Am I able to get the pattern for animals and fruits would like to knit for prem babies at local hospital in New Zealand


----------



## the prof

I would love to get these patterns too.


----------



## sue1958

These are so adorable as are your Christmas beanies. Is there a pattern available please, if so where can I get it?


----------



## Pegnurse

I would also love to have the patterns for these hats. I know this is a old post, my email is [email protected] thank you Peggy Metz


----------

